# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Özbekistan'da Fethullahçılara Operasyon

## bozok

*üzbekistan'da Fethullahçılara Operasyon*


 

*üzbekistan'da Said Nursi'nin kitaplarını okuyan bir grup insan hapse atıldı.*


üeşitli kaynaklardan alınan habere göre gözaltına alınan Said Nursi kitaplarını okuyan gruba altı buçuk yıl hapis cezası verildiği belirtildi. *üzbekistan'da halen Said Nursi'nin kitaplarını yaymak ve okumak yasadışı faaliyetler kapsamına değerlendiriliyor.* 

Gözaltı olayı ülkenin Harezm ve Buhara eyaletlerinde gerçekleştirildi. üzbekistan emniyet birimleri Said Nursi'nin kitaplarını okuyan gruba gözaltı olaylarını doğruladı. Emniyet birimleri hapse atılanlar hakkında bilgi verilmedi. 

Emniyet birimleri gözaltına alınanların Fethullah GülenÂ´in kurduğu üzbek-Türk liselerinde eğitim gördüklerini bildirdiler. üzbek-Türk liseleri doksanlı yıllarda üzbekistan'da faaliyet göstermekteydi. Daha sonra liselerin tamamı *"rahatsız edici ortam"* oluşturdukları gerekçesiyle kapatılmıştı. üzbekistan resmi yetkilileri bu tür liselerde* 'Nurculuk'* ve Türkçülük düşüncelerinin yayıldığını iddia ediyorlar. 




20.02.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*üzbekistan'da Nur Cemaati üyeleri Tutuklandı‏*


*T O G E ü ([email protected])* 
*20 şubat 2009* 


http://enews.ferghana.ru/article.php?id=2506 

Rusya basınında çıkan haberlere göre üzbekistan’da faaliyetleri yasaklanan Fettullah Gülen cemaatinin üyeleri tutuklandı. Rusya'ya yayın yapan internet gazetesi *fergana.ru'*nun haberine göre, Gülen cemaatine üye olmaktan dolayı gözaltına alınan kişiler, mahkeme tarafından tutuklandı. Harezm ve Buhara gibi Gülen cemaatinin etkin olduğu bölgelerde yapılan operasyonlar sonucu gözaltına alınan kişiler, 6 aydan 6.5 yıla kadar hapse mahkum edildiler. Gözaltına kaç kişinin alındığına dair herhangi bir açıklama yapmayan fergana.ru, göz altına alınan kişilerin, 1990'lı yıllarda Gülen okullarında okuyan kişiler olduğunu ve bu kişilerin Gülen cemaatine üye olmaları dolayısıyla tutuklandığını kaydetti. Fettullah Gülen cemaatinin üzbekistan'daki okulları, 1999 ve 2000 yıllarında kapatılmıştı üzbekistan yönetimi tarafından kapatılmıştı. Okulların neden kapatıldığına dair bir açıklama yapan üzbekistan Devlet Başkanı* İslam Kerimov*, kendisine yönelik suikasta adı karışanlardan bazılarının Gülen cemaatine mensup olduğunun anlaşılması üzerine, bu okulların kapatılması emrini verdiğini ifade etmişti. Gülen cemaatinin eski SSCB cumhuriyetlerinde açtığı okullar, Azerbaycan, Kazakistan gibi bazı ülkelerde kabul görürken, başta üzbekistan ve Rusya'da siyasi olarak kabul edilmiyor. Moskova, 'yeni güvenlik konsepti'ni uygulamaya koyduğu 2001 yılından bu yana, ABD lehine ajanlık, Pantürkizm ve radikal İslam'ın yayılması suçlamaları ile Fethullah Gülen'e ait 16 okulu kapatmış, bu okullarda çalışan toplam 50 öğretmeni sınır dışı etmişti. Bununla da yetinmeyen Kremlin, Gülen cemaatini aşırı radikal bir İslami grup olduğunu belirterek, cemaatin tüm faaliyetlerini yasaklamıştı. Gülen cemaatine bağlı olarak şu anda, Azerbaycan'da bir üniversite, 9 lise ve bir ilkokul, Nahçıvan'da 3 lise, Kazakistan'da 27 lise ve bir ilkokul, Kırgızistan'da 11 lise, Türkmenistan'da bir üniversite, 16 lise ve bir dil merkezi, Tacikistan'da ise 5 lise faaliyet gösteriyor. 

http://haber.sol.org.tr/mansetler/mansetalt/10235.html 

...

----------

